# Focal Flax 2 way or 3-way Comps? Vs K2p 165KR?



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

I am planning a new install in a 2015 Subaru Outback. I was going to re-use my Focal K2P 165 KR's ...which sound and work great. I still can. But my local shop are very impressed with the new Focal Flax series Speakers and suggested the new Focal Flax PS 165 F2 (2-ways). They said the new Flax speakers sound more natural than my K2P KR's. So I am considering swapping to the Flax 165 2-way, 6.75" comps, but then they showed me the Flax 3-way comps and said I would most definitely hear things from the 3-way system that I do not fully appreciate with a 2-way system. My amps are JL XD700/5 and I have an XD 400/4. 

I will be using an Audison Bit One Processor to interface to the factory headunit and allow time alignment, EQ and crossover control. Sub is a 10" JL audio. 

So ...Is 3-way better than 2-way? I've never had a 3 way system before. .

And is it worth spending $900 for a set of speakers that I don't necessarily need, but 'want?' I'd like to get this system done right since its a new car andI plan to have it a long time. Thx!


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

Anybody? 2 Way or 3 way? Focal Flax or not. Thanks!


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the 3 way set. I think the model is PS165f3. I had Focal modify my crossovers to take the woofer out of the loop so the amps wouldn't "see" them. I love the way they sound. I'm running them two way (ch1-2 mid/tweeter on the crossover, ch3-4 woofers, ch5-6 rear fill). I would like to go 3 way fully active but need an amp and a DSP to do it right. FYI, there is not much information regarding the crossovers in the manual. So I was in the dark regarding the flat/high switch for the 3" mid woofer and its corresponding crossover points. So I queried Focal and this was their response:

"It is a Flat/High Switch for the Mid. It is a 2 position switch to turn on and off the lowpass filter for the woofer. In flat position, it's turns on a 3500hz lowpass filter, and in high position, there is no low pass and it just uses the woofers natural high side roll off. "

I opted to put it in high mode and knock the tweeter down with the switch for that. Then I adjusted the amp gains to compensate. Love them. They are real pretty too, catches the eye especially in my kick panels.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

uber_noob said:


> I have the 3 way set. I think the model is PS165f3. I had Focal modify my crossovers to take the woofer out of the loop so the amps wouldn't "see" them. I love the way they sound. I'm running them two way (ch1-2 mid/tweeter on the crossover, ch3-4 woofers, ch5-6 rear fill). I would like to go 3 way fully active but need an amp and a DSP to do it right. FYI, there is not much information regarding the crossovers in the manual. So I was in the dark regarding the flat/high switch for the 3" mid woofer and its corresponding crossover points. So I queried Focal and this was their response:
> 
> "It is a Flat/High Switch for the Mid. It is a 2 position switch to turn on and off the lowpass filter for the woofer. In flat position, it's turns on a 3500hz lowpass filter, and in high position, there is no low pass and it just uses the woofers natural high side roll off. "
> 
> I opted to put it in high mode and knock the tweeter down with the switch for that. Then I adjusted the amp gains to compensate. Love them. They are real pretty too, catches the eye especially in my kick panels.


Thanks! Where did you mount your mids and tweets in relation to the woofer? 

Are you also rocking a Sub in your system? 

Do you think the Flax series are sonically superior or equal to the K2 Power 165KR's? I do not have the nicer, pricier KR2's nor the KRX. Just the KR's.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Ive got the flax 3way, not installed yet though ive built a pillar pods for the tweeter and mid and woofer in doors cant wait to try them! Out of curiosity what mods did focal do to your crossover? Im plaaning on running semi active mids tweet through crossover and midbass on seperate channels , just curios why you couldnt do this and required modification ubernoob?


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

groberts said:


> Thanks! Where did you mount your mids and tweets in relation to the woofer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mounted my woofers in the kick panels, mids in the doors, and tweets in the dash. I didn't want to modify the truck for when I resell it. 

I am running a shallow sub under the rear seats. It's a JL 13TW5-4 being pushed by my Zed Minotaur. 

I don't remember how the other Focals sounded individually, but I chose the Flax because I liked ten over all the others.


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

ImK'ed said:


> Ive got the flax 3way, not installed yet though ive built a pillar pods for the tweeter and mid and woofer in doors cant wait to try them! Out of curiosity what mods did focal do to your crossover? Im plaaning on running semi active mids tweet through crossover and midbass on seperate channels , just curios why you couldnt do this and required modification ubernoob?



I could have done the mod myself, but it wouldn't have been covered under the warranty. They just de soldered one leg of the large coil in the crossover which effectively took the woofer out of the loop. Otherwise the amp will think it's running the woofer on channels 1-2 and for one reason or another this is undesirable. Steve Mantz recommended I do it this way so I trusted him.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Go with a 3 way always .. Also lose the Crossovers go active and buy a processor and make sure to install the speakers correct. Use lots of sound deadening and seal the doors very well.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

mrstangerbanger said:


> Go with a 3 way always .. Also lose the Crossovers go active and buy a processor and make sure to install the speakers correct. Use lots of sound deadening and seal the doors very well.


LOL ....that's pretty much what my installer said. Hmmm. You guys must know a thing or two.  ...I know it too ...just hard to swallow the 'cost' of another amp, the cost of a three way speaker set etc. Plan to use Hushmat from firewall floor to back and also inner/outer doors.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

I was able to hear a set of Focal 165 FX3 (3-way) in a car today. Smooth, clear, natural, warm without being dark, highs were sweet without being overly bright or harsh. LOVELY. Loved them. Now revisiting the idea of going 3-way. Would want to go active. I have an Audison Bit One ready for the install no matter what speakers I use. Bought a JL Audio HD900/5 amp But if I go active, I need a couple more channels.

I could use my former XD400/4 and bridge that for the midbass drivers in the doors and use the HD900/5 for the mids and tweets (and sub). Hmm.

Is it ok to mix different levels of amps in a 3-way active set up?


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

mrstangerbanger said:


> Go with a 3 way always .. Also lose the Crossovers go active and buy a processor and make sure to install the speakers correct. Use lots of sound deadening and seal the doors very well.


The DIYMA formula! =) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

New system is in! Went with the Focal K2 Power 165 KRX2'S 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-k2p-krx2-jl-hd900-5-2015-subaru-outback.html


----------



## Paclypse71 (Oct 25, 2018)

I realize this is a 3+ year old thread but I was wondering if you had any further insights about your choice of the K2's. I'm currently making the same decision between the 3-way Flax and 2-way K2's for my 2014 Infiniti Q60. I'd be running a fully active front stage powered from a Focal FDP 6.900 amp with the matching rear coaxials and a JL 10w6 powered from a JL XD1000/5, all controlled by a Mosconi DSP 8to12 Aerospace.
Since you previously listened to the 3-way Flax what caused you to go with the K2's instead? I was only able to compare the 2-way Flax to 2-way K2's at my stereo shop and actually preferred the Flax.


----------

